

How to negotiate a job offer - nimstr
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aV550-lVgf_2pAWtOwn8a0NU4Uh3356elhsE-91z5Kw/edit?pli=1

======
dameling
Awesome! Wish everything was this short and sweet.

------
nimstr
Courtesy of Mr. Casey Patton.

------
rtyqwe
awesome!

